# Word for the day  dorky



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

dorky
[dawr-kee] 


adjective, Slang.
1.stupid, inept, or unfashionable.

Wally Pratt was a skinny, kind of dorky kid who wore bowties and played the violin.


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2015)

The dorky kid at school who  was teased by quite a few other children because of the length of his long shorts, which were more 3/4 length 
He moved to SA to work, and when I met hubby in 1986 the dorky kid was a working at the same place as my hubby , he took our wedding photos however once a dork always a ?? As I was disappointed with the results ...


----------



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> The dorky kid at school who  was teased by quite a few other children because of the length of his long shorts, which were more 3/4 length
> He moved to SA to work, and when I met hubby in 1986 the dorky kid was a working at the same place as my hubby , he took our wedding photos however once a dork always a ?? As I was disappointed with the results ...



Sounds like a dork alright-  I remember you wedding picture from an earlier thread, I thought it very nice.


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Sounds like a dork alright-  I remember you wedding picture from an earlier thread, I thought it very nice.


The photo I posted was taken by a friend , not by the "paid" photographer. He even had what we thought as youngsters as dorky Christian name, "Arnold" he was known as Arnie


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

Dorky was a word that was never used here in the UK to describe children who were deemed to be different from their peers..lost of other words  to describe them but never a 'Dork'.

I only ever heard that word along with Nerd.. used on American TV shows. 

''Nerd'' is used here now sometimes but still never Dork


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2015)

http://io9.com/the-secret-origins-of-nerd-dork-and-other-things-you-1482137598

In case your still wondering LOL


----------



## oakapple (May 23, 2015)

Isn't it sad that children are judged by their peers so cruelly?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2015)

It is OA I totally agree ...and I suspect most of us were judged in some ways by our peers when we were kids, and ridiculed for something , even the smallest things..kids by nature can often  be some of the cruellest human beings..


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2015)

Yes I agree we were teased as children because of our dress and the fact we didn't have money to buy lunch from the tuck shop like most other kids.


----------

